# Custom Wraps



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm having some custom wraps made and came up with two designs, but not sure which I like the best. What do y'all think?


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

They both look great. Have you done up a test version of them to see how it looks wrapped?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The folks making them want me to send them one design that they will make me two test wraps. I'm leaning towards the one with the arrow for the first test. I'm sure the other one would be just fine, but the broadhead on the the other one might not look too good once wrapped.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree with SR. Both look great.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like the one with the arrow on it.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

They both look great.


----------

